# Hamer Newport - Arrived !!



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am picking up a Hamer Newport this week. 2002 in Transparent Orange w/metal flake.

I have always liked Hamer guitars. I had an 80's Chapparal that I sold about 8 years ago, probably to some dude on here. If you read this, I want it back !!

I have read some very good things about the Newport. Especially the quality for the money. This particular guitar is loaded with Duncan Phat Cats, Bigsby tailpiece, TonePro's System II Bridge.

Looking forward to posting some pics and letting all you fine people know what it feels and sounds like.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice score!!!

Andy


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Something like this one? Very sexy.

http://www.hamerguitars.com/?fa=detail&mid=384


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> Something like this one? Very sexy.
> 
> http://www.hamerguitars.com/?fa=detail&mid=384


Thats it. Although that pic does not really show off the color very nicely. I will get some better pics up when I get my hands on it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice! Give a report when it arrives.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I like that !!!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Did you get it from a guy around Halifax/Dartmouth?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> Did you get it from a guy around Halifax/Dartmouth?


Negative, Sir. Local deal.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok. I knew of a wheeler-dealer who recently acquired one and thought that it may have been it.

I have heard only rave reviews of these guitars. I'm sure it will be a fantastic instrument.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are some pics. I have not even plugged it in yet. Will do that when I get home tonight.

The metallic fleck in it really shows off to the naked eye. Not so much in the pictures.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Let me tell you something right now, without having even plugged it in yet. the fit and finish on this guitar is probably the best I have seen in a very long time. What a wonderful job they did on this guitar. it's a 2002 as well, so condition wise it is pretty damn mint. But construction wise it is fabulous. Congrats to Hamer USA for putting out a fine product.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, what a great looking guitar - love that colour! That combination of semi-hollow, P90-ish pickups and a Bigsby - oh yeah! Cant wait for the tone report.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

That is lovely. Guitars made by those who love guitars will always be a cut above those that are made by machines run by shift workers...........


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It's like looking at an exotic sports car. Very nice.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Very, very, very nice!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Only one other big test left. Plug her in and see what she can do. I am not a big fan of single coils. So let's see what these Phat Cats are all about. Supposed to be great. But even if it turns out that I hate them, they made these with a humbucker footprint so you can drop in any humbucker.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You will love the Phat Cats....I'll take bets on it !!

Beautiful axe...congrats.

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn that's nice. kksjurkksjur


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's gorgeous. Looks to be of the same top-notch quality as my studio custom.

congrats sir


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Played it for about an hour last night. mainly clean through the Traynor YCV40 and it's lovely. The Phat Cats are essentially noiseless. fretting wise, the action on this guitar is so good that you need almost no pressure at all to fret a string. Lightest (fretting), easiest playing guitar I have ever owned frankly. 

I must say again, the fit and finish on this guitar is outstanding. The only other guitar I have owned that has such great detail and build quality is my Heritage Gary Moore (not Gibson's Gary Moore) but Heritage.

Highly recommend checking out the Hamer's and see for yourself.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Would you like another one to add to the collection?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Budda said:


> Would you like another one to add to the collection?


What do you have?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Striking beautiful guitar man :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What do you have?


Studio Custom with OHSC - beautiful, fantastic guitar.. neck isn't quite for me :'(










PM me if you're interested, I'm trying to sort out my 6'er issue right now haha


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh my, she's a beaut. It looks exactly like the one that I saw last year except this one had a cherry burst finish:

http://www.theguitarworld.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=20&products_id=90

I'm not sure if it's still there but it was a gorgeous instrument. Although the metallic fleck is quite striking. The one thing you always notice when you pick up a Hamer USA is just how well built it feels. You just get the feeling that every single guitar that comes out of their shop has been thoroughly tested and tweaked by someone who knows what they're doing.

Great score!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Played it for about an hour last night. mainly clean through the Traynor YCV40 and it's lovely. The Phat Cats are essentially noiseless. fretting wise, the action on this guitar is so good that you need almost no pressure at all to fret a string. Lightest (fretting), easiest playing guitar I have ever owned frankly.
> 
> I must say again, the fit and finish on this guitar is outstanding. The only other guitar I have owned that has such great detail and build quality is my Heritage Gary Moore (not Gibson's Gary Moore) but Heritage.
> 
> ...


Well?... what about the Phat Cats? that is the nicest looking hollow-type I have seen. congrats!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluesmostly said:


> Well?... what about the Phat Cats? that is the nicest looking hollow-type I have seen. congrats!


Phat Cats are going to be fine. I have not yet had a chance to crank up the volume, since I dont get home until about 10 pm during the week. But so far at low volumes I have no complaints at all with them. I doubt very much that I will be compelled to change them out for humbuckers. Using the neck pup with slight gain on the clean channel of the YCV40 and it's a blues killer for sure.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

NOW THAT ........is one sexy guitar !!!!!!
Congrats on that beauty.
Hamer makes amazing instruments.(as we talked about yesterday Scott) Just top notch.

Happy playing
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sold this one a while back in a moment of confusion. Wish I never did


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hmmmm kinda random, there. missing (one of) the one that got away? i guess we all have one. sure was a nice looking guitar.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats, nicely done. That's a real beauty Hamer! The pics that you posted certainly do a lot more justice for the guit. Happy playing :rockon:


----------

